# 9-poliger Adapter?



## maaary (24. April 2004)

Hallo,habe ein technisches Problem..hatte ein Grafik-Tablett bei ebay ersteigert und jetzt braucht dieses Teil einen seriellen 9-Poligen Anschluss.Super,mein PC hat so was gar nicht und ich habe wirklich 0 Ahnung von Technik usw. 
Habe einen 25-poligen und einen 15-pligen Anschluss am PC. Problem Nr.1: Woher weiß ich,für welchen Anschluss ich einen Adapter kaufen muss damit mein 9-poliger Stecker von Grafik-Tablett reinpasst,Problem Nr.2: Gibt es für so was überhaupt einen Adapter oder kann ich das Grafik-Tablett gleich wieder verkaufen? 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

hi,
Zum Anschluss eines Joysticks an einen USB Anschluss
1x USB Stecker
1x PC Gameport Buchse
könnte passen, fragen -> koste ca. 8 €
oder
 USB zu RS-232 Seriell Ausgang mit 9 Pin/25 Pin Stecker
	  	: Wird unterstützt von WIN 95 OSR2.1/98/2000 und ME
	  	: Für 9 Pin Serielle Peripheriegeräte
Anschlüsse	  	: 1 x B-Stecker, 1 x 9 Pin D-SUB Seriell Stecker und 25 Pin D-SUB Seriell Stecker
kostet ca. 24 €


----------

